# الان بين ايديكم تكنولوجيا اتصالات ما بعد الاقمار الصناعية



## stihah (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت وعدتكم بارفاق ملفات وباوربوينت عن تكنولوجيا ما بعد الاقمار الصناعية
والان هذا الملف من اكبر واقوى الملفات فى هذا الموضوع وضعته بين ايديكم
للمنفعه العامه 
وانا تحت امركم فى اى ملاحظات او شىء غير مفهوم وشكرا لمروركم الكريم
رجااااااااااء التصويت على الملف:12:

اليكم الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/get/194885727/6a7e5351/HAAP.html


----------



## alkaem (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد القيم


----------



## alkaem (12 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز الملف يطلب كلمة مرور 
ماهو كلمة مرور الملف


----------



## eng_khater81 (12 يناير 2010)

*ماهو كلمة مرور الملف*


----------



## شعاركو (13 يناير 2010)

ماهي كلمة المرووووووور


----------



## abdoaboda (14 يناير 2010)

*رد*

شكراً على الموضوع ولكنه للأسف بدون قيمة بدون الباسوورد.


----------



## stihah (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اسف يا جماعه نسيت اعطيكم كلمة المرور
جربو wallyed2OOO
ومتنسوش التصويت
مع تحياتى


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

مشكورة على الجهد 
وربنا يتقبل منكم ان شاء الله


----------



## haroush5 (16 يناير 2010)

*شكراً على الموضوع ولكنه للأسف *
?login
?password ​


----------



## stihah (16 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه الباسورد هى
wallyed2004
اسف اسف للمرة الثانية​


----------



## itamimi (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا أستاذي 
جاري القراءة والاطلاع والتقييم


----------



## stihah (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
فين يا اخوانى التقييم ........ الكتاب معجبكوش؟!


----------



## المهندس_باسل (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد للموضوع*

عيب عليك يازميلي انت غلبتنا اه على ما عرفنا نفتح الفايل بس موضوعك زي الفل وعلى فكرة انا زوتلك نسبة الممتازهههههههههههه
ربنا يوفقك وتجيبلنا كمان


----------



## stihah (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير ومعلش على الغلب


----------



## kreshan (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 فبراير 2010)

*شكراً وما قصرت أخي العزيز
*


----------



## المحارب المصرى (25 فبراير 2010)

1-اكتب ايه فى login
2-وايضا فى الباسورد(انا كتبت الباسورد الموجود فى المنتدى-wallyed2004 مش شغال
3-لو سمحت ارجو شرح البرنامج


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## stihah (9 مارس 2010)

اخى المحارب المصرى الباسورد هى wallyed2004
وشغااااااااااااااااااااااااله


----------



## asqatshi (7 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع شيق ومفيد لكل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هلام الغرب (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا عاى المجهود ونسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والتحميل جارى


----------



## stihah (22 سبتمبر 2012)

هاه


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## abublal2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووور اخي


----------

